# Last Nights Flounders



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's last nights action.Water was still a little dirty in places.










This one didn't mind the camera flash.










This one was too good for a pre-stab photo.










Tried for pic of flounder, ended up with little bit of flounder and my noise maker










Peek at the DFA Ghetto Sled stabbing platform and $40 illumination system










Final results.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

vey nice dfa. !!! :clap

YOu know i was thinkinginstead of the noise maker what a bout a power inverter. 12v to 110...do they wk/last long?..have you ever tried one? some advice on them will be appeciated. Thanks. Man that's al ot of meat right there by the way....


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Nice pics :takephotoand fish! :clap


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I use a 1000 watt power inverter and I have 4 halogen lights onboard. I dont have any problem seeing, its quiet and the last time I went one marine deep cycle battery was still going strong at the two hour mark when I had to leave. I take two batteries just in case. I like the set up but thats just me. If i ever learn how to post pics, I''l post some.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

We tried it last year with a 4000 watt inverter, 4 batteries and 8 500 watt lights and it lasted about 2-1/2 hours.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks for the report and :takephoto DFA!!! Looks Good!!!


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

great pics DFA


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Some nice looking flatties there man! Great catch!


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice fish and nice rig!! Good night on the water :clap


----------

